# buffalo run park missouri city tx



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wanted to get out today as I was off from work. I went out to Buffalo Run Park not expecting anything other than a boat ride. I started casting the banks from the ramp and proceded to the first bridge and went over to the bank with all the rip rapp, Got two nice bass and that was about it. The bite stopped, again I did not expect much. The wind was low and the water was slick, after gettting those two I thought we may get another but no strike. I think this lake is fished out, but if you like turtles this is your place.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Just wanted to get out today as I was off from work. I went out to Buffalo Run Park not expecting anything other than a boat ride. I started casting the banks from the ramp and proceded to the first bridge and went over to the bank with all the rip rapp, Got two nice bass and that was about it. The bite stopped, again I did not expect much. The wind was low and the water was slick, after gettting those two I thought we may get another but no strike. I think this lake is fished out, but if you like turtles this is your place.


Be careful as the sandpit are very deep


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I was wondering if that place had any fish. I work right across the street from there at the Niagara water plant. On my breaks I can see people launching their boats. I was thinking it was a lot closer than Lake Livingston. Guess I will continue to make the drive. lol


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

just a place to be on the water when you don't have time to get to a proper fishing spot. I took a friend and his kid as the kid is a cub scout he needed 3 fish to get a badge he caught 4 brim


----------

